# Best recurve for long draw?



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

It’s not really a new technology issue. 1960’s, 70’s era Bear bows were listed in the catalogues as Draw Limit: None or Unlimited…and I still shoot many of those bows today (and other vintage bows) with a similarly long draw length. Many current bowyers are a bit more specific in their recommendations and give/suggest different length bows according to draw length, but not all.

That said, 64” and up on recurves tends to be more forgiving and perhaps no less than 68” on current glass-laminated longbows. Longbow manufactures are typically more strict about draw-length/bow-length issues. 

FYI, as it seems to be misinterpreted a bit, the "@ 28" marking on bows is not a draw limit thing, just a point at which the bow's is weight is being provided. Bows tend to gain 2-3 pounds for every inch beyond 28 and, generally, from about 30" onward the rate of increase will become remarkably more rapid. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Spearchukka (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick.
I understand what you are saying but since 1995 I have owned and sold plenty of bows that were supposed to work for a long DL, but started stacking horribly after about 30".
That`s why I`d rather try to find a bow that is made specifically for a longer draw length. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay then…The air can get pretty thin when you’re talking beyond 30”…which is why I study the force/draw curves that are offered monthly in Traditional Bowhunter magazine and look to see how far past 28” the rate of increase stays “stable”, before spiking upwards.

That said, the only bow I know of from doing other force/draw research of Western-world bows, which appears to defy typical recurve stacking is Black Swan’s Wave. Try http://www.blackswanarchery.com/home.html . Click the “Wave” tab and notice the F/D curve. Rick.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Do you want a one-piece or takedown? Any problem with a metal riser?

Border makes a few bows with their Hex5 limbs which are very low stack.

-Gran


----------



## Spearchukka (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys - good stuff.....


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Maybe Jason Westbrock will see this and chime in--he can offer hands-on experience (he has a 32" or so draw lenght), plus he's an experienced hunter and tournament archer.

I'd avoid the "wave". If you want details, e-mail or p.m. me.

Blacky Schwarz has done a lot of independing tests that include force draw curve (stack). His site is www.bowreports.com .

My best experience finding a bow for a longer draw length was going with a custom bow--most "stock" bows, even the longer ones, stacked on me. I haven't don't much looking in several years though, so there may be some on the market now that weren't then.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Spear - 

The technology isn't new, it's about 30 years old. Check some of the other "long draw" threads and the answer is always the same. Go for an ILF rig. Since the limbs are adjustable for "weight", you long draw types can adjust the pre-load to handle your draw lengths without stacking. With that type of set up, you can probably get away with a shorter bow than you think. Note, that I'm not recommending a short or even "shorter" bow, as you still have to deal with finger pinch and possibly stability issues, but it does give you more options. 

While most ILF risers are metal (for a good reason), you can get a wood one as well, if you're so inclined. The other option is a "custom" bow from a mom and pop shop and that may or may not work. With an ILF rig, you pretty much have a sure thing. 

You can opt of a full 70" model to re-introduce yourself to it and then switch to shorter limb and/or riser lengths to got any length you like.

Viper1 out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

As Chad said, I have a 32" draw length. I know from first hand experience what had and has not worked for me (and believe me, I've shot more bow that haven't worked than those that have). That being said, there are a lot of excellent options out there that won't break the bank. Here are a few that I've personally found to be very smooth and forgiving:

1. Chek-Mate Hunter II in either 62" or 64". I think I've owned four or five of these over the years and still consider them one of the best bargains in recurves. I've shot a lot of 3D and killed a bunch of animals with them over the years. I still have one riser and a pair of 62" limbs that I shoot from time to time.

2. Bob Lee takedown recurve in 62" or longer. These bows may not be the fastest kid on the block, but they are amazingly good shooters -- extremely smooth and exceptionally forgiving. They've well earned their reputation as one of the best.

3. Any used Black Widow SA 62" model or MA 64" model. I only say "used" here because I mentioned early about not breaking the bank. New ones are expensive, but used ones are very reasonable. They're smooth, relatively fast, and incredibly forgiving. 

4. Fox High Sierra in 62" or longer. Another incredible bow by a very gifted bowyer who doesn't get nearly the exposure he deserves. Last I knew, his prices were still very good. His bows are drop dead beautiful and shoot even better than they look.

I'm sure there are a few more I'm forgetting, but I have a house of screaming teenage girls today, compliments of my daughter's birthday party. If I remember any more, I'll add to this later. And if you have any specific questions about different bows, please don't hesitate to shoot me a PM.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

As with anything else, do your homework. If you go with a custom bow, go with an accredited bowyer. Howard Hill Archery, Black Widow, Black Forrest, Navajo, Border, etc. etc. etc....the list of accomplished bowyers with excellent reputations goes on for a while, and they have actual hands-on experience building bows for folks with long draws--they are much more reliable than message board opinions. Talk with the folks that actually do this stuff for a living. 

There's just no substiture for experience, and many custom bowyers have been in business much longer than some companies offering ILF equipment. The side of ILF that is offering equipment geared towards hunting/casual archers is still in it's infancy, and lots of folks are jumping on the bandwagon. Buyer beware--just because a product is labeled "ILF" doesn't guarantee anything. Not long ago I saw a report from a fellow who paid a lot money for a set of "ILF" limbs that were not usable, and he couldn't get a refund.

Regardless of what you go with, I suggest talking with folks that have actual experience dealing with your problem. If you don't do your homework, regardless if which rig you choose, you are very liable to wind up with something that won't work well for you.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Jason beat me to it. My advice would be to contact him via pm or e-mail. He's very knowledgeable and unbiased...and obviously has hands-on experience that you can't get just anywhere. He walks the walk--an accomplished hunter, tournament archery, and published author. He won't brag on himself, but I will. He's more than proven himself in the sport, and in the public eye. 

Chad


----------



## Spearchukka (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys - at least I have a few options to look at now. 
Jason I`ll pm you if you don`t mind when things are back to normal in your house.
Thanks again for every reply.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You can get a t-rex with t-rex limbs for around a couple hundred bucks, 64,66,68 inch limbs [short, med., longs]. If you prefer a wood riser the Polaris I shot today [my brother's] is a very good shooting bow for 120 bucks....his is a 66 inch setup.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I forgot to mention one of the best bows made....the Quinn Stallion less than 300 bucks. Shoots better than a lot of high-dollar bows.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll second Curve's suggestion about Quinns, I've shot a few of them (62") and found them very nice shooters. As a matter of fact, I'd love to pick up a used metal riser one for bowfishing.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I should clarify, the Quinn Satallion is made in 60,62,64 inch lengths. The Quinn Comet is offered in 66,68 lengths....the Comet will be the longer bow if you want something longer than 64 inches.


----------

